# Firearms and Shooting > Archery >  DIY Foam Target

## Blue Arrow

Made this archery target over the Christmas break.



It's made from Polytuf foam gym pads and wrapped with duct tape then clear duraseal:
On the target side - under the tape - I used plastic cardboard (real-estate signage) which helps to staple the paper targets on.

Here's how to make one:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N53Ok4K0w70

I used 4 packs of pads which cost just under $80 as I had the duct tape and plastic cardboard already.
I just wrapped it in duct tape and didn't use liquid nails as he suggested.

The measurements are:
580mm heigh
360mm wide
360mm deep

It's light but hardy. I haven't had any pass-throughs even at 10m with field points or practice broadheads (bow set at 65 poundage).
I reckon you could make a smaller cube version of it using only two packs of pads for around $40ish.

----------


## lost

Awesome mate! Looks the goods  :Have A Nice Day: 

How hard is it to pull an arrow out of that beast?  And outta curiosity, how much penetration are you getting with your arrows?

Cheers!  :Grin:

----------


## Blue Arrow

Thanks Lost,
it's not too bad to pull out but it's definitely easier in areas that have taken a few arrows.
I usually roll the target onto it's back and put my foot onto it to pull the arrows out.

The arrows penetrate somewhere between 200-300mm depending on the distance to shoot up.

----------


## chris-b

We get skip loads of cardboard boxes and plastic wrap at our shop, ususally haul it all up to recyling but have been making taegets from it.

Multiple layers of cardboard in side another box 30-40cm deep then wrapped in tape works ok, but my bow almost punches right through below 30m. tape on the outside tends to gum up the shafts a bit too.
Now trying 4 layers of plastic sack, fillied with shit-ton of plastic wrap compressed in. Have used a similar one and it worked well....... will see how it goes. 

It was all gonna be thown out anyway so no loss if its a failure.

----------


## Blue Arrow

Free is better than $80 mate.
How are you going to compress the wrap?

----------


## chris-b

> Free is better than $80 mate.
> How are you going to compress the wrap?


using my 80+kgs and jumping on it lots

----------


## paddygonebush

Made one for my bro out of a cardboard box. 50x40x100cm full of carpet underlay out of a skip from a carpet world (free) and wrapped the box in a layer of duct tape to make it more rigid and waterproof. Works really well.

----------


## Blue Arrow

Haha @chris-b 
Would using some ratchet tie-downs to compress the wrap then tape around it a couple of times work?

----------


## Blue Arrow

Free is good @paddygonebush . 
Is it heavy?
Do the arrows pass through at all?

----------


## paddygonebush

> Free is good @paddygonebush . 
> Is it heavy?
> Do the arrows pass through at all?


PSE Surge at 50lbs at 10yards they go maybe a third to half way down the arrow shaft. Target weighs maybe 10kg. Very portable. I throw it in the car and when I get to the carpark check the sights before heading off hunting.

----------


## chris-b

tried the plastic sack crammed with plastic wrapping..... worked well! and light weight too.
used Mathew Monster 60# and 125gr muzzys at 20m. Sack caught them really well. 

will get a pic up soon, its so simple and easy to make its a no brainer.

----------


## Freezer

Did your muzzys pull out?

----------


## chris-b

> Did your muzzys pull out?


Had the traget blades on, so yeah easy to get out. Probably only went in about 35 ish cm.

When the sack get a bit holey just whack the whole lot in a new one and off you go.

----------


## coa5ter

Hey @chris-b do you have a pic of this?




> tried the plastic sack crammed with plastic wrapping..... worked well! and light weight too.
> used Mathew Monster 60# and 125gr muzzys at 20m. Sack caught them really well. 
> 
> will get a pic up soon, its so simple and easy to make its a no brainer.

----------

